# Fast n Furious



## Bass knuckles (Sep 23, 2014)

Hit it in the yak from 1-5. Found big pile of smaller bass must of caught 10-15 of um, was wanting to find crappi so I moved, searching for hr or so I started catching nice gills then bam, 13” speck so I anchored up and called my buddy he came over and we blasted um for last few hrs, all plastics and jigs. Bobby’s, sexytails, twisters, tubes, Winston butts it didn’t matter. Big was 16” next was almost 15” few 14s great day out!


----------



## Bass knuckles (Sep 23, 2014)

That purple color was best but the biggest came on electric chicken


----------



## mosquitopat (Apr 3, 2014)

what lake knuck ?


----------



## Bass knuckles (Sep 23, 2014)

mosquitopat said:


> what lake knuck ?


I have access to few private spots, that’s why the fish are so big 😉 about a 15-20 acre lake/pond no name to it, we call it secret bass pond....


----------



## Bass knuckles (Sep 23, 2014)

That’s why I love the yak, can get it in anywhere!


----------



## mosquitopat (Apr 3, 2014)

I used to have access to a body of water like that but when I was given permission to fish it I brought a friend with me upon occasion and told them only come here with me. Next thing ya know she brings her whole fam damily and that was all it took ....owner told me sorry, no more fishing permitted. P.S. If someone gives you permission to fish on their private property treat it like gold. *DON'T TELL ANYONE !! 🙄*


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

The secret bass pond <3.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

Now we know it is called the Secret Bass Pond so it won't be long till we find it. Don't worry we won't tell anyone when we find it.🤐


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

Evinrude58 said:


> Now we know it is called the Secret Bass Pond so it won't be long till we find it. Don't worry we won't tell anyone when we find it.🤐


LOL


----------



## Bass knuckles (Sep 23, 2014)

Evinrude58 said:


> Now we know it is called the Secret Bass Pond so it won't be long till we find it. Don't worry we won't tell anyone when we find it.🤐


Evinrude.... it would get ugly for ya at the ice meet n greet, lololol


----------



## Bass knuckles (Sep 23, 2014)

Bass knuckles said:


> Evinrude.... it would get ugly for ya at the ice meet n greet, lololol


I also know you will be at 43 first ice 😂😂😂


----------



## Bass knuckles (Sep 23, 2014)

And eddies bridge 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

The laugh on your face when these guys figure out secret bass pond= summit lake.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

I said we wouldn't tell. 😁 😁 😁

Perhaps I should start fishing at other locations seems my whereabouts are too well known.


----------



## Bass knuckles (Sep 23, 2014)

Fish to healthy for that, 😎


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

I've heard great things about fishing summit lake. Lived a couple blocks away for a few months, never fished it and glad I made it out alive.


----------



## Bass knuckles (Sep 23, 2014)

I once caught a heroin kit bass fishing in there


----------



## Bass knuckles (Sep 23, 2014)

Actually my friend did while I was w him, reeled in a box w spoons and needles


----------



## Bass knuckles (Sep 23, 2014)

And a safe busted open in about 4-5 fow


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

Bass knuckles said:


> And a safe busted open in about 4-5 fow


Quality catfish structure


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

Sounds like a great place to fish.


----------



## Bass knuckles (Sep 23, 2014)

Evinrude58 said:


> Sounds like a great place to fish.


Tell bb to host the meet n greet there, lol


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

I was thinking Nesmith Lake the fish glow in the dark so we could do a night time event and not need lanterns. 😁 😁 😁


----------



## Bass knuckles (Sep 23, 2014)

Evinrude58 said:


> I was thinking Nesmith Lake the fish glow in the dark so we could do a night time event and not need lanterns. 😁 😁 😁


Hey do you remember ballist? (Tarter) from few years back? If so do you remember the thick ice year at nimi when you hiked in 2 ft of snow from campground to c1?


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

I remember him and I remember the thick ice year but I don't remember hiking from the campground to c1 let alone in 2ft of snow. I remember he had really bad knees so that doesn't sound like something he would have been capable of. Actually don't remember even ice fishing campground that year, mostly fished c1 and a maybe once at c6. He use to ice fish with a guy named Eric also so it may have been him that did that hike.


----------



## Bass knuckles (Sep 23, 2014)

Evinrude58 said:


> I remember him and I remember the thick ice year but I don't remember hiking from the campground to c1 let alone in 2ft of snow. I remember he had really bad knees so that doesn't sound like something he would have been capable of. Actually don't remember even ice fishing campground that year, mostly fished c1 and a maybe once at c6. He use to ice fish with a guy named Eric also so it may have been him that did that hike.


Well I’m Eric, I can’t remember exactly where we hiked but I know I fished w you and him that day, you had big beard and Eskimo hat


----------



## Bass knuckles (Sep 23, 2014)

Bass knuckles said:


> Well I’m Eric, I can’t remember exactly where we hiked but I know I fished w you and him that day, you had big beard and Eskimo hat


Small world we live in


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

I thought your pic looked familiar. I know we ice fished together a couple times with him and I think up at the run for two years with a guy Ballast called smelly Mike.


----------



## Bass knuckles (Sep 23, 2014)

Evinrude58 said:


> I thought your pic looked familiar. I know we ice fished together a couple times with him and I think up at the run for two years with a guy Ballast called smelly Mike.





Evinrude58 said:


> I thought your pic looked familiar. I know we ice fished together a couple times with him and I think up at the run for two years with a guy Ballast called smelly Mike.


hell yeah, wolfs probably laughing, we’re all buddies and he knows smelly mike to, I’ll catch ya out there this ice season!


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

Wonder if Wolf was at the run with the group when I went? I know there was like 8-10 guys both years.


----------



## Bass knuckles (Sep 23, 2014)

Evinrude58 said:


> Wonder if Wolf was at the run with the group when I went? I know there was like 8-10 guys both years.


Very well could of, I’m sure he will chime in if he’s not driving or eating taco truck tacos


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

said earlier his break was done and he needed to get out of Winslow Arizona and do 200 more miles.


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

Last time I fished the run was a dozen years ago. Like a goodbye trip before I moved to Florida. Party hard and fish hard,that's the run!!! I loved getting groups of guys together to camp up there. Much better to fish next to guys you know,ya know? Elbows deep baby.


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

Smelly mike... lol
I call him the shad man.
Great fisherman and good company on the water.


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

ah Memories  Y’all are wild! Nice work out there knuckles! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

Emrsumnace Crappies!


----------

